# Shop construction



## IBBruin

Here we go. I'm buying the materials as I can afford them so this project may take a while.


----------



## Polaris425

lookin good so far!


----------



## joemel

wish i was doin the same as you but time n work dont allow me rite now


----------



## skid

how big?


----------



## wood butcher

ur back form board looks alittle out of level bud


----------



## badazzbrute

Lookin good. The back of the form does look a little off. Could just be the way it lookds against the background though. Keep the pics coming as you progress.


----------



## blue beast

looks like a 16' x 16' . is that right? lookin good so far whatever size it is .I'm gonna have to build me one on a foundation, sooner or later. i wanna 20' x 30' .


----------



## Metal Man

ummm...looks like a 24x30 to me 

D. I wish i was doing the same thing. I've wanted my own shop for some time now. Just need the funds to do it. I actually had some of the materials for mine but had to use them for something else so i'm back to square one now.

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## IBBruin

Dang Metal Man, how'd ya guess? LOL. I set the level with a transit. It's within 2mm and that's good enough for me. The back board does look kinda funky but I checked it three times. Hopefully have the concrete being delivered Saturday morning with a crew to finish it. I've done some concrete work in the past, home projects, patio's, porches, driveway, stuff like that But I'm hiring this one to be finished. I'm getting to old to be shoving wet concrete around. More pics coming as it progresses.


----------



## TX4PLAY

I'm jealous, I would love to have a shop. It's going to be nice man, keep us envyous I mean updated.


----------



## IBBruin

For the concrete trucks to get to my form they have to drive about 100 yards across a field. Almost two solid weeks of no rain and 100 degree temps have the field hard as a rock. I finally found a finishing crew that wouldn't charge me an arm and a leg.

Forms set and ready.............. check
Field dry and hard .................check
Finishing crew ready...............check
Cash in hand ........................check
Saturday concrete delivery......#!*[email protected]

None of the local places are working Saturday because they don't have any big orders and won't fire up the concrete plant for 10 yards. Just my luck


----------



## Big D

Go to Home Depot buy a bunch of bags, rent a little mixer and have fun


----------



## J2!

Lookin good. Keep the pics coming.. I just built one about a year ago and it's been nice.. You will enjoy it for sure. If your like me, you'll spend ALOT more time out there than you do in the house.. LOL I ran into the same problem with concrete too.. LOL The slab was the most expensive part of my whole shop.. Here is a pic of mine. Still needs a few peices of trim put on, it's a 30X30 with a 12X30 lean too... Hope everything goes good with the rest of your build...


----------



## IBBruin

The rain missed me Friday, got a little sprinkle Saturday but not enough to soak the field so the trucks can still cross it. If we make it through today with no significant rain I'm sitting on go for 8 Monday morning!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:rockn: I would have to hire a pump unit to get cement in my shed LOL But the clay has gotten so hard over the years you can sweep it off like cement :haha:


----------



## Stogi

Heck... now that me and the old lady have split up I've thought seriously about knocking out one of my bedroom walls and installing a roll up door along with ripping up the carpet and applying epoxy coating to the floor....:rockn: Would diamond plate on walls be too much?


----------



## IBBruin

Stogi said:


> Heck... now that me and the old lady have split up I've thought seriously about knocking out one of my bedroom walls and installing a roll up door along with ripping up the carpet and applying epoxy coating to the floor....:rockn: Would diamond plate on walls be too much?


Start a thread and post pics!


----------



## Big D

From a woman's perspective, that would be neat. You wouldn't need to wash them, just hose them down. I'm in :bigok:


----------



## brutemike

Stogi said:


> Heck... now that me and the old lady have split up I've thought seriously about knocking out one of my bedroom walls and installing a roll up door along with ripping up the carpet and applying epoxy coating to the floor....:rockn: Would diamond plate on walls be too much?


 im going to be in shoes before long i think. she is jelous of me brute dum if you ask me but that does sound good.


----------



## brutemike

IBBruin said:


> Here we go. I'm buying the materials as I can afford them so this project may take a while.


 i want one


----------



## IBBruin

:rockn:





































And this is what I did while they were doing all the work.


----------



## Polaris425

lookin good! :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Very nice , Looks like you were doing a great job supervising LOL


----------



## badazzbrute

:rockn: Nice.


----------



## drtj

When u get done u can come do mine. Lol. Looking good


----------



## phreebsd

Nuttin in the world like owning your own shop to piddle in. 
it's the right of man to obtain such things.

its almost in our genes, as men, to desire such structures.
"cave"men - look they lived in caves and hung out in them. Building tools and passing the time.


----------



## kawa650

Yeah looking good so far. I need one myself, the 24' 24' garage is running out of room but I want at least a 40 x 60 because it would be more than just a place to work, store and tinker with things, it would be a party shop also!


----------



## tacoma_2002

Glad to see ya got the concrete down and finished out! 

I agree with the shop deal...problem is...

A) you can never keep it clean and in order for long
B) you can never keep a project out of it
C) you can never keep a buddy from asking to borrow it


----------



## IBBruin

Delivered today. :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin

Looks like I'm missing two boards. LOL I'm stuck in south La. and won't be home before Friday. grrrr


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: nice!


----------



## Big D

Looks like you need to organize a barn raising.


----------



## blue beast

tacoma_2002 said:


> Glad to see ya got the concrete down and finished out!
> 
> I agree with the shop deal...problem is...
> 
> A) you can never keep it clean and in order for long
> B) you can never keep a project out of it
> C) you can never keep a buddy from asking to borrow it


 i agree with "A" i can never keep it clean. i take everything out a reorganize and somehow im doing it agian in a few weeks . think im gonna throw some stuff away , so i dont have to oranize so much


----------



## islandlife

never throw stuff away! just build more space! personally i have a 2000sq ft wood shop for work, and share a 1200sqft everythingelse shop, and i need more!


----------



## seth5208

you can't throw anyting away because you know next week you'll be looking for what you just threw away lol it always happens its a law of nature lol


----------



## IBBruin




----------



## walker

lookin good broski


----------



## RDWD

Lookin good man, You didn't spend much time in that red chair with a silver bullet beside it right?


----------



## IBBruin

That chair belongs to the job foreman (wife). She did allow me to sit in it once to have a cold one though. 

Plan on setting the rafters, decking and shingles next weekend. I'm buying the brews if anyone wants to help hint, hint.


----------



## IBBruin

Getting there.


----------



## Polaris425

comin along nice!


----------



## gpinjason

lookin good! wish I had a shop like that!


----------



## Big D

Holy smokes that's huge!


----------



## IBBruin

Big D said:


> Holy smokes that's huge!


I've heard that before. :saevilw:


----------



## brutemike

NICE WORK i need one


----------



## blue beast

lookin good


----------



## eagleeye76

Coming along very nice. When your done do you think it would easy to ship to Maine cause I need one. LOL


----------



## Coolwizard

It's looking good, I need one too. My garage is really crowded with 4 quads and a jeep.


----------



## Big D

IBBruin said:


> I've heard that before. :saevilw:


If this wasn't the Mud Pit, I'd have something to say


----------



## swampthing

Looks great Bruin, Your gonna need more toys to fill that shop with.


----------



## Eight

Nice, your gonna have a shop full of other people stuff when its done.


----------



## uppidycon

sweet.. if things go right for me, next year i'll have a 40x60 out at my place.. gotta see what happens when the job i'm on ends..


----------



## IBBruin

Some arsehole locked the door and the keys are inside on the work bench. Now WTH am I supposed to do?


----------



## walker

easy .. kick the door in .. bwhahahaha


----------



## Polaris425

HAAAAA! :bigok:

Lookin good dude!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

That basket of cans is getting pretty full. That is a great looking shop.


----------



## 650Brute

Looks awesome! Your going to really enjoy that.


----------



## Col_Sanders

Nice! I bought my house because of the shop. Its a 30x40 and I LOVE having a place to work on my junk!

I need a lean to for my boat and trailer but thats going to have to wait until funds allow.


----------



## IBBruin

Deck/Deer stand off the back of the shop.


----------



## swampready

looks good,great job


----------



## IBBruin

Oh sure, after I get my framing done I see this. It sure would have made framing a lot more fun!


----------



## Eight

Are you done yet? I know old farts work slow, but you've had all summer.:bigok:


----------



## IBBruin

LM old AO









I've got it dry, outside is done except for the trim and paint. Garage door and automatic opener installed. I'm in the process of building the cabinets now. I haven't even started on the bathroom yet. Beer drinking seems to get in the way of construction for some reason.


----------



## Big D

IBBruin said:


> Oh sure, after I get my framing done I see this. It sure would have made framing a lot more fun!


I can't see this picture....and no it's not my old eyes failing me.


----------



## Eight

Was the automatic opener hard to install? We had to replace ours a couple months ago and it was a B. 

And where are the new pics.


----------



## IBBruin

Since this was my first time ever installing a garage door opener, before I started I ...........read .........the ......directions ........ (yea I know). Anyway, I basically assembled the complete opener on the bench, attached one end to the wall above the door while the motor unit sat on the floor, walked up a ladder with the motor unit in my hand and used a cordless drill to run lag bolts into the ceiling to hold the motor unit up. Complete install by myself in under two hours. This was a craftsman 1/2 hp chain drive. A screw drive may be more difficult, I'm not sure. If my ceiling height would have been an inch lower I would have had to recess the opener into the ceiling. The door misses the chain track by less than 1/2".


----------



## Big D

IBBruin said:


> Oh sure, after I get my framing done I see this. It sure would have made framing a lot more fun!


Something tells me if you used that you'd have way more nails than you really need


----------



## IBBruin

Working on my cabinets, getting there. 










This is a lot of work. 










Drawers installed with no fronts. 










Drawer fronts installed. 










Not near finished but this will be my corner work station. 










Work station with right side cabinets and drawers. 










The ole drill press. No shop is complete without one.


----------



## Brute650i

do you have enough outlets? thats iffy, I think you might need 2 more under your corner desk, that should make do id not could just run surge protectors in series and have more than enough plug ins


----------



## IBBruin

What's iffy about it?

Surge protectors/multistrips work ok but they clutter up the work bench or you have to mount them to the wall. IMO they are very unsightly. Radio's, soldering gun, clocks, lights, drills. Can't have to many plugs IMO. I do have some under the cabinets also. Even behind the 3 cabinets in the corner at my feet. It's just a little extra expense during construction. It'd be a PITA to add all those to an existing structure.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE

Haha, I was thinking the same thing. extra outlets are very handy!


----------



## Brute650i

guess I should have used some smileys on that post but i was on my phone. It was a joke. the power strip comment reminded me of this photo. I agree never can have to many plug ins or enough lights










thats about what my doom room looked like. It was a 2 person room with a whopping 2 outlets for 2 desktop computers w/ printers, fridge, microwave, fans in summer and heater in winter, tv, vcr, dvd, playstation, and xbox, phone chargers, anyway you get the picture


----------



## Polaris425

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rmax

you can never get enought outlets, u can always see a place where there needs to be another one, i have 14 in my shop an could use 14 more


----------



## Big D

Yeah, but what kills me are the people who have a schwack of outlets going to the same breaker.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

650i you were living in a fire hazard ,not a dorm :bigeyes: My first plce was like that LOL 
IBBruin, the shop looks great , love the cabinets and stuff keep up the good work


----------



## phreebsd

Big D said:


> Yeah, but what kills me are the people who have a schwack of outlets going to the same breaker.


you mean like my shop  i think i have 10 running off the same breaker but i dont have a lot of just to plug up


----------



## IBBruin

Inside update. The countertop is commercial grade floor tile. One piece can be easily replaced if it gets damaged. It's wrapped with 1x2's sanded smooth and level with the tile.


----------



## bigdigger1527

IBBruin said:


> Inside update. The countertop is commercial grade floor tile. One piece can be easily replaced if it gets damaged. It's wrapped with 1x2's sanded smooth and level with the tile.


really nice shop ya got there man


----------



## IBBruin

Thanks, it's not the best shop I've ever seen, there are plenty more I'd love to have but it's the best one I've ever owned.


----------



## Big D

Really nice man cave Bruin :35:


----------



## gpinjason

dude, that's a bad *** shop!! here's my garage that I just finished closing up the cabinets today...


----------



## bshattuck87

Completely jealous!

Brenton


----------



## rmax

nothing to hang your head about there, very nice


----------



## IBBruin

gpinjason said:


> dude, that's a bad *** shop!! here's my garage that I just finished closing up the cabinets today...


Shoot man aint nothing wrong with that either. Every man needs a cave.


----------



## bruterider27

I can't wait to start mine now and move all my stuff out of the garage so I can pull my truck back in haha


----------



## J2!

Looking great !!! I like the osb on the ceiling.. When I built mine I said aw it will be big enough, guess what, it's not, it never is.. LMAO It filled up quick,and mine is 30X30.. The next one will be 30X60 LOL Keep the pics coming !!


----------



## GWNBrute

Great looking shop I like the knife collection on the wall


----------



## IBBruin

Thanks, the 3 in the center are Hibben knives, the one on the right is a DU special edition Buck folder, gold inlaid blade w/laminated handle. The one on the left is a NWA special edition.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good dude!


----------



## Big D

I found the perfect clock for you at the car show yesterday. It said
"Welcome to my man cave. What happens in the cave, stays in the cave"


----------



## IBBruin

I can send you my address so you can ship it to me.


----------



## Big D

I asked the guy for a business card or a website address. He said you can get it on e-bay. I went looking and ....holy smokes...you type in "man cave" and it's amazing what you can buy. Oddly enough, I couldn't find the clock he had.


----------



## gpinjason

My sister bought me a sign that says "What happens in Jason's garage stays in Jason's garage".. it's awesome.. I can find out where she ordered it if you're interested...


----------



## greenkitty7

man i cant wait to start on my shop.


----------



## Rubberdown

J2! said:


> Lookin good. Keep the pics coming.. I just built one about a year ago and it's been nice.. You will enjoy it for sure. If your like me, you'll spend ALOT more time out there than you do in the house.. LOL I ran into the same problem with concrete too.. LOL The slab was the most expensive part of my whole shop.. Here is a pic of mine. Still needs a few peices of trim put on, it's a 30X30 with a 12X30 lean too... Hope everything goes good with the rest of your build...


I like that, I may add a lean too on the side of mine if we stay here.mine is pretty much done now, 24 x 26, wish I had spent the money and gone a lot bigger, shes a full house already. Next one will have at least a 40 dimension in it, and hopefully a 60 as well LOL.Here she is start to finish....


----------



## Rubberdown

IBBruin said:


> Working on my cabinets, getting there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lot of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawers installed with no fronts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer fronts installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not near finished but this will be my corner work station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work station with right side cabinets and drawers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ole drill press. No shop is complete without one.


WOW, frikkin sweet man, i love it. You can never have enough outlets, I thought I had enough, not so...


----------



## Rubberdown

not sure why my pics ended up all side by side????


----------



## Rubberdown

IBBruin said:


> Deck/Deer stand off the back of the shop.


That right there would have me sold if I were looking at a new place and the man cave had a nice spot for deer hunting right outside the back door.


----------



## rmax

nice, never enough room mine is 30x30 walled 22x30off the side,covered,an 16x30 on front covered, an still not enough room to get all under cover


----------

